# Farkin' Brilliant! Russian Women Score over ISIS



## Dame (Jul 30, 2015)

This is just too sweet not to share. I don't even know if it's true but maybe it'll inspire some copy-cat cons.



> *Russian women dupe ISIS fighters into sending over money after creating fake profiles and pretending they wanted to become their jihadi brides in Syria*
> 
> *Police discover fraud after arresting three young Russians from Chechnya*
> *Set up bogus online accounts and pretended they were interested in Islam*
> ...


Russian women dupe ISIS fighters into sending over cash


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm feeling inspired.


----------



## Tbone (Jul 30, 2015)

Breaking News: ISIS is said to be attacking Baghdad with slingshots. Outside sources claim that all of the terrorist group's funding was wasted in search of sweet Russian poontang. ISIS denies this saying in regards to the poontang, "It was not Allah's will." Regardless of these circumstances, the Iraqi Army is expected to be gone by Friday.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2015)

You can't stop weaponized vagina.


----------



## The Accountant (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Muppet (Jul 31, 2015)

Power of the V...

M.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2015)

didn't we have a V as WMD thread at one point?


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> didn't we have a V as WMD thread at one point?


If we didn't, we should have.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2015)

We did but I'm sure it was deleted. I made my case for weaponized vagina as a WMD; blast radius, guidance system, etc.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> We did but I'm sure it was deleted. I made my case for weaponized vagina as a WMD; blast radius, guidance system, etc.



Um, don't forget the economic impact of deployment....  :wall:


----------



## Rapid (Jul 31, 2015)

On the other hand, if they know who they are and sent them money... I might be a bit worried if I were those chicks. IS isn't likely to 'lodge a complaint with the police', but there's always the chance that they'll want to make a point that you don't screw around with them and get away with it. It's Chechnya.


----------



## poison (Jul 31, 2015)

That was my first thought, rapid.


----------



## Brill (Jul 31, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm feeling inspired.



I see what you did there!


----------



## The Accountant (Jul 31, 2015)

Wait, so is "women" how Russians pronounce their word for goat? 

The next question is, how smart are these damn goats that use le internet?


----------

